# Help, Please



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

I am hoping someone can help me with my lab results, which I just received. I've not yet heard from my doctor to discuss the results.

Here are the results:

TSH: 1.17 uIU/mL (reference range = 0.34 - 5.60 uIU/mL)

Free T3: 5.6 pg/mL (reference range = 2.0 - 3.6 pg/mL)

Free T4: 0.93 ng/dl (reference range = 0.61 - 1.76 ng/dl)

It looks like my free T3 is elevated, while my TSH and T4 are within the normal ranges. I've been experiencing anxiety and sleep issues and bad brain fog. Any feedback or insight from you all would be really appreciated. Thank you.

P.S. No prior thyroid issues here that I know of, and I'm not taking any sort of thyroid medication.

P.S.S. Sorry, but I also posted this on the general discussion forum before seeing this forum.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wow, you've definitely got a high Free T3, which can explain your symptoms. Weirdly, though, you've got normal TSH and low Free T4. Your next step is to have a thyroid antibody panel done (TPOAb, TSI, TGAb)--has your doctor suggested this?


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

I just heard from my GP. He said that the t3 is only "slightly elevated," and he suggests no further steps. What should I do?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I disagree. That T3 result is VERY elevated, not "slightly" elevated. (In fact, could you please check that you posted your result and the range correctly?)

An elevated Free T3 like you have will definitely cause anxiety and sleep issues.


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, I double-checked, and the results and reference ranges are all correct. I'm very frustrated.


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

Any advice on what I should do next?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your GP is wrong...and he is not a thyroid specialist. That Free T3 result absolutely needs to be addressed.

My Free T3 has never been that high, but my Free T4 has been at the very top of the range, and it absolutely causes symptoms. Your T3 is WAAAAAAAYYYYYY out of range. I just can't emphasize that enough. You are hyperthyroid.

As Jenny suggests above, a logical next step is to have your antibodies tested so you can get a better understanding of what's going on.

Perhaps you could ask your GP for a referral to a specialist?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

By any chance, were you sick or recovering from an illness when your blood was drawn?


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

Octavia said:


> By any chance, were you sick or recovering from an illness when your blood was drawn?


No, I've not had any viruses, colds, etc.


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

Octavia said:


> Your GP is wrong...and he is not a thyroid specialist. That Free T3 result absolutely needs to be addressed.
> 
> My Free T3 has never been that high, but my Free T4 has been at the very top of the range, and it absolutely causes symptoms. Your T3 is WAAAAAAAYYYYYY out of range. I just can't emphasize that enough. You are hyperthyroid.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your feedback. Thank you. I spoke to the doctor briefly, and he acknowledged that he is a bit perplexed by the fact that the t3 is high but the t4 is within the normal range. He is going to discuss with one of his colleagues, who will be contacting me at some point.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's good. Often, two heads are better than one. Hopefully the colleague has some experience. Keep us posted, will you?


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

Octavia said:


> That's good. Often, two heads are better than one. Hopefully the colleague has some experience. Keep us posted, will you?


I will keep you posted. In your experience on this board, have you heard of other situations where someone had an elevated free t3 while having TSH and free t4 levels that were within the normal range? I've looked online, and haven't been able to find much.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If we've seen it, it's pretty rare. But we do see many "one-off" situations here. You definitely have something funky going on, as your results are not normal, even for being abnormal, if that makes sense.


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

I wanted to provide an update and see if anyone has any feedback.

My doc thought the elevated free t3 may have been a lab error, so I redid the test a few days ago. The results were still elevated (although not quite as high as the first test). Specifically, the results were:

Free t3: 5.0. (Reference range = 2.0 to 3.6 pg/ml)

She also had my thyroid antibodies tested, and those came back within the normal range.

So basically I have no answers. My doc gave me the name of an endocrinologist, so I guess that's the next step.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you post which antibody tests your doctor did, with results and ranges?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Antibody results are needed first, but I'd also think about a radioactive iodine uptake scan.


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. I had 2 antibody tests done. These were (1) thyroglobulin antibody and (2) thyroid peroxidase.

My results were:

Thyroglobulin antibody: <20.0 IU/mL (reference range is 0.0 to 39.0 IU/mL)

Thyroid peroxidase: <10.0 IU/mL (reference range is 0.0 to 39.0 IU/mL)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your antibody tests may be in normal range, but you still have antibodies floating around, which can impact lab results. I would request a thyroid uptake test and ultrasound.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What about TSI antibodies for Graves????

Are your symptoms hyper like???


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

First available appointment with endocrinologist is not until June 2nd. Unbelievable.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Endos are really busy. They are a rarity it seems. I've seen my endos calendar. He doesn't even eat lunch.


----------



## JoeScott (Feb 16, 2016)

Wanted to give you an update. I was actually able to meet with an endocrinologist yesterday. I liked him -- nice guy. But just like my primary care doc, he was a bit perplexed by my labs. He said it's unusual to have normal tsh and normal free t4, but elevated free t3. So he ordered some additional blood tests yesterday. I'm still waiting on the results for most of those tests, although he did check my tsh again and it came back this morning as 0.57 (the range is 0.34 to 5.6). So my tsh is on the low end of the normal range, but perhaps that's okay?

Anyway, he said that we'll see what these tests show. If there are still no answers, he said that he'll have me do the uptake scan.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

TSH on the low end of normal is okay. It's your Free T3 that's concerning. Sounds like this doc is trying to dig a little deeper to identify the root issue. That's good.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 30, 2016)

It looks like you have T3 thyrotoxicosis


----------

